# Ideal temperature for cardinal tetras?



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

All differnt info. I don't know what is the ideal temperature for them. Some say 79 to 82 f (26 to 28 c) is ideal but others say 26 c is the maximun upper limit. Please let me know at what temperature i should keep them? Thanks.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

kashif314 said:


> All differnt info. I don't know what is the ideal temperature for them. Some say 79 to 82 f (26 to 28 c) is ideal but others say 26 c is the maximun upper limit. Please let me know at what temperature i should keep them? Thanks.


 I would recommend that whenever you find inconsistency between what is reported on forum sites regarding care ( such as temperatures) for fish that you look for consistency from other reputable sources. Both Fishbase.org and SeriouslyFish.com are two reputable sources to refer to first. 

The confusion about temperatures is often because recommended temperatures are given in ranges--- the highest and the lowest a fish may experience in a given year seasonally. The extremes, either high or low, are experienced by the fish for a limited amount of time and the middle numbers are what are the ideals.


From the articles I will link the range for _Paracheirodon axelrodi _ is 23- 27 c. Breeding temperatures in aquarium from 27-29 c. The third article from TFH explains temperature for cardinals in more detail by looking at natural habitat. 

Paracheirodon axelrodi, Cardinal tetra : aquarium

https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/paracheirodon-axelrodi/
Cardinal Tetras in Their Natural Habitat | Freshwater | Feature Articles | TFH Magazine®


----------



## MultiTankGuy (Jan 8, 2018)

kas...

A steady water temperature of between 73 and 81 degrees is good. I keep the temp in my Tetra tanks at roughly 75 degrees in winter and 78 in the summer. If the temp change is very gradual and moves a few degrees, that won't hurt the fish.

M


----------

